# il pudore....



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Ottobre 2008)

ho saputo questo pomeriggio, chiacchierando con una collega, che è da tempo ammalata e bisognosa di un trapianto...mi sono stupita, siamo in buoni rapporti, più che buoni, anzi, e non sapevo nulla.
Quando le ho chiesto perchè non aveva detto nulla e le ho detto che avrei avuto piacere a farle compagnia quando andava dai medici, mi ha risposto : "per pudore, avevo vergogna a dire di non star bene".
Possibile?
cos'è per voi il pudore?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2008)

Magari piu' che pudore la sua e' una questione di riservatezza...

Anche io so di essere cosi'...


----------



## Old disperso (8 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho saputo questo pomeriggio, chiacchierando con una collega, che è da tempo ammalata e bisognosa di un trapianto...mi sono stupita, siamo in buoni rapporti, più che buoni, anzi, e non sapevo nulla.
> Quando le ho chiesto perchè non aveva detto nulla e le ho detto che avrei avuto piacere a farle compagnia quando andava dai medici, mi ha risposto : "per pudore, avevo vergogna a dire di non star bene".
> Possibile?
> cos'è per voi il pudore?


Non lo so neanche più sai?

Per me provare pudore vuol dire limitare la visibilità della mia persona, nel senso fisico e morale del termine...rispetto per ciò che è strettamente personale.


----------



## Old Tommaso Moro (8 Ottobre 2008)

Certe persone sono chiuse e riservate (io sono uno di queste) e tutto è dovuto ad un carattere che anch'io non ho ancora capito.


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cos'è per voi il pudore?


Non lo so più.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

mah..io direi che certe persone non lo hanno mai avuto e continuano a non averlo....


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho saputo questo pomeriggio, chiacchierando con una collega, che è da tempo ammalata e bisognosa di un trapianto...mi sono stupita, siamo in buoni rapporti, più che buoni, anzi, e non sapevo nulla.
> Quando le ho chiesto perchè non aveva detto nulla e le ho detto che avrei avuto piacere a farle compagnia quando andava dai medici, mi ha risposto : "per pudore, avevo vergogna a dire di non star bene".
> Possibile?
> cos'è per voi il pudore?


nel caso specifico il pudore può essere non dover essere compatite o guardate con quella faccia con cui ti  guarda qualcuno al quale dici di esser malata.


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> nel caso specifico il pudore può essere non dover essere compatite o guardate con quella faccia con cui ti guarda qualcuno al quale dici di esser malata.


Perchè bisogna fingere di stare bene quando invece si sta male?


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè bisogna fingere di stare bene quando invece si sta male?


non è fingere è omettere
emma parla di una collega, non di una amica. 
sai il dover spiegare...raccontare...cose tue intime ??
hai presente?


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è fingere è omettere
> emma parla di una collega, non di una amica.
> sai il dover spiegare...raccontare...cose tue intime ??
> hai presente?


No non ho presente.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Ottobre 2008)

io non ho il pudore dei sentimenti....diciamo, positivi.....cioè se voglio bene o provo qualcosa di più per una persona, non riesco a tenermelo per me, ho bisogno di esternarlo; al contrario il dolore non riesco a manifestarlo, lo custodisco in me e mi chiudo a riccio


----------



## Old Tommaso Moro (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è fingere è omettere
> emma parla di una collega, non di una amica.
> sai il dover spiegare...raccontare...cose tue intime ??
> hai presente?


 
Quoto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è fingere è omettere
> emma parla di una collega, non di una amica.
> sai il dover spiegare...raccontare...cose tue intime ??
> hai presente?


è una collega, prima di tutto...ma anche qualcosa in più: siamo state a pranzo insieme spessissimo, ci siamo fatte compagnia a vicenda durante i controlli nelle rispettive gravidanze....mi fa male pensare che dai medici ci è andata da sola...


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho saputo questo pomeriggio, chiacchierando con una collega, che è da tempo ammalata e bisognosa di un trapianto...mi sono stupita, siamo in buoni rapporti, più che buoni, anzi, e non sapevo nulla.
> Quando le ho chiesto perchè non aveva detto nulla e le ho detto che avrei avuto piacere a farle compagnia quando andava dai medici, mi ha risposto : "per pudore, avevo vergogna a dire di non star bene".
> Possibile?
> cos'è per voi il pudore?


per me è un sentimento di ritrosia e discrezione col quale si tende a proteggere l'intimità dalla possibile interferenza altrui.

I tempi attuali ci vogliono tutti belli, ottimisti, felici e vincenti: dichiarare di non esserlo rende ancor più vulnerabili di quanto non faccia la sola malattia.


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> per me è un sentimento di ritrosia e discrezione col quale si tende a proteggere l'intimità dalla possibile interferenza altrui.
> 
> I tempi attuali ci vogliono tutti belli, ottimisti, felici e vincenti:* dichiarare di non esserlo rende ancor più vulnerabili di quanto non faccia la sola malattia*.


Ed è giusto fingere di non essere vulnerabili?


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è una collega, prima di tutto...ma anche qualcosa in più: siamo state a pranzo insieme spessissimo, ci siamo fatte compagnia a vicenda durante i controlli nelle rispettive gravidanze....mi fa male pensare che dai medici ci è andata da sola...


lo so emma, ma per parlare di cose così' personali e intime ci vuole più che un pranzo insieme.
poi capisco cosa intendi tu, e sai che ti considero donna tenera


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io non ho il pudore dei sentimenti....diciamo, positivi.....cioè se voglio bene o provo qualcosa di più per una persona, non riesco a tenermelo per me, ho bisogno di esternarlo; *al contrario il dolore non riesco a manifestarlo, lo custodisco in me e mi chiudo a riccio*


probabilmente è quel che ha fatto anche la tua collega.


----------



## Old Tommaso Moro (8 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è una collega, prima di tutto...ma anche qualcosa in più: siamo state a pranzo insieme spessissimo, ci siamo fatte compagnia a vicenda durante i controlli nelle rispettive gravidanze....mi fa male pensare che dai medici ci è andata da sola...


 
Ora che sai stalle vicino, vedrai con il tempo capirai che non te lo ha detto solo per un suo non sentirsi "compatita".


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ed è giusto fingere di non essere vulnerabili?


no se parli con una vera amica da tempo
se parli con una collega con la quale hai pranzato ogni tanto si.


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no se parli con una vera amica da tempo
> se parli con una collega con la quale hai pranzato ogni tanto si.


Perchè? Per mantenere l'immagine sociale?


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè? Per mantenere l'immagine sociale?


è inutile 
non ce la fai proprio..


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

conosco un uomo che finge di essere invincibile, mai vulnerabile. Quando ha avuto problemi di salute ha finto a lungo di non avere nulla e quando la sua amante (non ero io, preciso) se ne è accorta e gli ha prenotato una visita specialistica lui ci è andato ma senza dir nulla alla moglie.... 
la gente è strana... e a volte ha bisogno di credersi lei per prima invincibile e può farlo solo se non vede pena, compassione o paura negli occhi altrui...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è inutile
> 
> non ce la fai proprio..


No non ce la faccio. Problemi?


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> conosco un uomo che finge di essere invincibile, mai vulnerabile. Quando ha avuto problemi di salute ha finto a lungo di non avere nulla e quando la sua amante (non ero io, preciso) se ne è accorta e gli ha prenotato una visita specialistica lui ci è andato ma senza dir nulla alla moglie....
> *la gente è strana... e a volte ha bisogno di credersi lei per prima invincibile e può farlo solo se non vede pena, compassione o paura negli occhi altrui..*.


 
Esattamente.


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la gente è strana... e a volte ha bisogno di credersi lei per prima invincibile e può farlo solo se non vede pena, compassione o paura negli occhi altrui...


ma sai grande,  ci sono tanti motivi più che sentirsi invincibili.
ciascuno davanti ad una malattia grave reagisce a modo suo, certo è che per parlarne con qualcuno dev'essere qualcuno di molto intimo, solo perchè sentendoti più vulnerabile ti apri solo di chi ti fidi


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente.


 beh, emme, poi ci sono pure i casi di quelli che certe cose le dicono solo al marito e alla mamma.... perchè non vogliono condividere queste sensazioni brutte. Talvolta per convenzione sociale, talaltra perchè non c'è sufficiente confidenza (una cosa è condividere una nascita, altra una malattia), o ancora per non disturbare gli altri con le proprie vicende che si ritiene moleste. Queste è l'epoca del mulino bianco e bisonga essere belli, forti e sereni, se no sono guai!!!
Poi ci sono i casi assurdi come quello che ho citato. Se fossi la moglie mi sentirei tradita per quello più che per l'amante in sè.


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> beh, emme, poi ci sono pure i casi di quelli che certe cose le dicono solo al marito e alla mamma.... perchè non vogliono condividere queste sensazioni brutte. Talvolta per convenzione sociale, talaltra perchè non c'è sufficiente confidenza (una cosa è condividere una nascita, altra una malattia), o ancora per non disturbare gli altri con le proprie vicende che si ritiene moleste. *Queste è l'epoca del mulino bianco e bisonga essere belli, forti e sereni, se no sono guai!!!*
> Poi ci sono i casi assurdi come quello che ho citato. Se fossi la moglie mi sentirei tradita per quello più che per l'amante in sè.


Pure io...


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ed è giusto fingere di non essere vulnerabili?


è giusto che in Africa muoiano di fame e malattie nell'indifferenza del mondo ricco?

Tornando alla tua domanda, non dico che sia giusto, dico che è un modo per proteggersi. L'umanità ha fornito ampio esempio di come le sia "faticoso" (per usare un eufemismo) farsi carico delle sofferenze altrui. 

Poi nel caso della collega di emma, ci sta pure che lei per prima abbia dovuto "abituarsi" all'idea della propria malattia e una volta che si è sentita in grado di sopportare l'effetto delle proprie parole sugli altri, lo ha detto.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure io...








 ma lei come sta?


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho saputo questo pomeriggio, chiacchierando con una collega, che è da tempo ammalata e bisognosa di un trapianto...mi sono stupita, siamo in buoni rapporti, più che buoni, anzi, e non sapevo nulla.
> Quando le ho chiesto perchè non aveva detto nulla e le ho detto che avrei avuto piacere a farle compagnia quando andava dai medici, mi ha risposto : "per pudore, avevo vergogna a dire di non star bene".
> Possibile?
> cos'è per voi il pudore?


Pudore si, pudore no, certi argomenti sono talmente delicati che si fatica a divulgarli anche a persone fidate.
Anni or sono, come già saprete (ma lo dico per i nuovi iscritti) ho avuto la necessità d'un supporto psicologico, coadiuvato da medicinali per questioni psico-somatiche. Il tutto, per la bellezza di circa un mese (ho stoppato la cura perchè, per via della professione che svolgo, gli psico-farmaci non sono ammessi...e poi, non potevo stare in malattia a lungo).
Non si pensi che abbia blaterato la cosa: solo 3 fidatissime persone conoscono la verità, oltre ai miei 'vecchi'. Beh, anche voi la conoscete, ma noi...non ci conosciamo. Sono uno dei tanti Marco piloti d'aereo e tanti della 'mia' ex ed attuale compagnia aerea.
Airforever


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Poi nel caso della collega di emma, ci sta pure che *lei per prima abbia dovuto "abituarsi" all'idea della propria malattia e una volta che si è sentita in grado di sopportare l'effetto delle proprie parole sugli altri, lo ha detto*.


che tra l'altro non credo sia cosa facilissima


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> è giusto *che in Africa muoiano di fame e malattie nell'indifferenza del mondo ricco*?
> 
> Tornando alla tua domanda, non dico che sia giusto, dico che è un modo per proteggersi. L'umanità ha fornito ampio esempio di come le sia "faticoso" (per usare un eufemismo) farsi carico delle sofferenze altrui.
> 
> Poi nel caso della collega di emma, ci sta pure che lei per prima abbia dovuto "abituarsi" all'idea della propria malattia e una volta che si è sentita in grado di sopportare l'effetto delle proprie parole sugli altri, lo ha detto.


Cosa c'entra l'Africa?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> è giusto che in Africa muoiano di fame e malattie nell'indifferenza del mondo ricco?
> 
> Tornando alla tua domanda, non dico che sia giusto, dico che è un modo per proteggersi. L'umanità ha fornito ampio esempio di come le sia "faticoso" (per usare un eufemismo) farsi carico delle sofferenze altrui.
> 
> *Poi nel caso della collega di emma, ci sta pure che lei per prima abbia dovuto "abituarsi" all'idea della propria malattia e una volta che si è sentita in grado di sopportare l'effetto delle proprie parole sugli altri, lo ha detto*.


 mi pare un punto di vista molto interessante. credo anche io che nel caso specifico questa sia la ragione


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che tra l'altro non credo sia cosa facilissima


direi tutt'altro.


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra l'Africa?


era per dire che chiedersi se '_sia giusto'_ non aiuta..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo so emma, ma per parlare di cose così' personali e intime ci vuole più che un pranzo insieme.
> poi capisco cosa intendi tu, e sai che *ti considero donna tenera*


 sssttttttttt...non dirlo in giro....sputtanata così pubblicamente no, eh


----------



## Old Romantico Simpaticone (8 Ottobre 2008)

Il pudore è l'imbarazzo nel leggere negli occhi altrui, lo sbigottimento, la meraviglia, la paura, l'ilarità, di qualcosa che riguarda me e solo me.
Esempio, la nudità, si ha pudore, perchè non so quale sia la reazione (nei tuoi occhia) alla vista del MIO corpo.; oppure il pudore delle mie idee,perchè non so quale sia la tua reazione.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*voler capire*

Premesso che quoto Vulvia e Air, la mia domanda é un'altra, perché una persona che deve misurarsi con una fase critica della sua salute deve occuparsi con la sensibilità altrui?
Credo che comunque lo si voglia definire: pudore, riservatezza, voglia di confrontarsi con sé stessa, mancanza di voglia di parlarne, rientri comunque nelle validissime giustificazioni. 
C'é chi nel dolore e nella sofferenza cerca qualunque conforto e chi preferisce vivere tutto in sordina e con la propria sensibilità chiusa.... e mi pare che alla fine qui, più o meno tutti, propendiamo per la seconda scelta. 
Il dolore, la sofferenza, il timore, chiudono, portano all'introspezione profonda e non sempre si ha voglia o tempo di valutare se chi ci circonda possa supportarci o si senta ferito per non averlo coinvolto.  Sembra che non si tenga conto che in questi frangenti, anche se molto pesanti, esiste una caratterialità che, se purchiusa e interiorizzata non é necessariamente occlusiova verso gli amici/conoscenti, semplicemente non si vuole esternare se non a tempo e luogo.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> è giusto che in Africa muoiano di fame e malattie nell'indifferenza del mondo ricco?
> 
> Tornando alla tua domanda, non dico che sia giusto, dico che è un modo per proteggersi. L'umanità ha fornito ampio esempio di come le sia "faticoso" (per usare un eufemismo) farsi carico delle sofferenze altrui.
> 
> Poi nel caso della collega di emma, *ci sta pure che lei per prima abbia dovuto "abituarsi" all'idea della propria malattia* e una volta che si è sentita in grado di sopportare l'effetto delle proprie parole sugli altri, lo ha detto.


Questa è una delle mie reazioni possibili.
Oppure finché non se ne parla si fanno visite e controlli con maggiore leggerezza.
E poi le persone sono spesso così gentili che ti fanno pensare a quel che ti pesa pure quando non ci vorresti pensare...

Il peggio che possa capitare quando succede qualcosa di ...pesante ( un lutto, una malattia, un tradimento) è di dover spiegare ogni giorno agli altri come stai mentre stai rielaborando per i fatti tuoi e magari ti stai proiettando su altre cose.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Ottobre 2008)

sì, bisogna prima ad abituarsi alla malattia, prenderci dimestichezza.
Poi però l'affetto e l'amore di chi veramente ha a cuore la tua salute sono fondamentali per affrontarla.
Anche parlarne esorcizza un po' la paura..


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho saputo questo pomeriggio, chiacchierando con una collega, che è da tempo ammalata e bisognosa di un trapianto...mi sono stupita, siamo in buoni rapporti, più che buoni, anzi, e non sapevo nulla.
> Quando le ho chiesto perchè non aveva detto nulla e le ho detto che avrei avuto piacere a farle compagnia quando andava dai medici, mi ha risposto : "per pudore, avevo vergogna a dire di non star bene".
> Possibile?
> cos'è per voi il pudore?


Boh..non lo so.
diciamo che se io non parlo di qualcosa con qualcuno è più che altro per 3 ragioni:

1)Non ho voglia di stare a raccontare e rispondere alle varie domande

2)Ho timore di quello che mi potrebbero dire

3)Ho vergogna se si stratta di qualcosa di imbarazzante

Non so se il pudore rientri in una di queste motivazioni

Buscopann


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, bisogna prima ad abituarsi alla malattia, prenderci dimestichezza.
> Poi però l'affetto e l'amore di chi veramente ha a cuore la tua salute sono fondamentali per affrontarla.
> Anche parlarne esorcizza un po' la paura..


vero vero vero vero.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> sì, bisogna prima ad abituarsi alla malattia, prenderci dimestichezza.
> Poi però l'affetto e l'amore di chi veramente ha a cuore la tua salute sono fondamentali per affrontarla.
> Anche parlarne esorcizza un po' la paura..


Certo che sì, ma come hai detto, é sempre il malato che stabilisce chi abbia a cuore la sua situazione e sente a chi, come e quando affidarsi e confidarsi.
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2008)

il pudore è la mia essenza.conservo gelosamente sentimenti , paure e angosce nell'intimo perché a tirarli fuori mi pare di banalizzarli
riservo alla ristretta cerchia delle persone che amo slanci e confidenze , mi chiudo  a riccio quando soffro,
malsopporto invasioni estranee.


----------



## Old flstaf (9 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> il pudore è la mia essenza.conservo gelosamente sentimenti , paure e angosce nell'intimo perché a tirarli fuori mi pare di banalizzarli
> riservo alla ristretta cerchia delle persone che amo slanci e confidenze , mi chiudo  a riccio quando soffro,
> malsopporto invasioni estranee.


quoto completamente ed aggiungo
cerco di proteggere chi amo dalla sofferenza. Non desidero diffonderla, tra le persone che più mi stanno a cuore, come un reffreddore.
Amo invece condividere le cose belle, il sorriso.
Il dolore, di qualsiasi origine sia, ho bisogno di metabolizzarlo a dovere, il più delle volte non ne parlo con nessuno e cerco di risolvere da solo le mie agosce. 
Alcune volte ne parlo quando la situazione è terminata o quando mi sento pronto ad affrontare con serenità la pletora di inevitabili domande che vengono fuori.
Io credo che il pudore sia un sentimento/atteggiamento che debba essere più di chi ascolta che di chi soffre. 
Ovvero la misura del rispetto della fiducia che qualcuno sta riponendo in noi.
Il pudore è, anche, non essere invadente, non fare domande che possano mettere in difficoltà chi è già impantanato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Ottobre 2008)

Trovo che il pudore sia rappresentato dal non invadere la sfera altrui, sia quindi un atteggiamento di rispetto verso gli altri, non di riservatezza per le proprie cose. Pudore, quindi, significa non far carico gli altri della propria presenza. Sono pudico quando,con l'intento di non urtare, non scarico sugli altri le mie sofferenze, sono pudico quando, in presenza di una sofferenza altrui, non impongo la mia presenza, magari con consigli non graditi o atteggiamenti che, pur mossi dai migliori intenti, potrebbero infastidire chi già ha le sue. Sono pudico quando evito di fare cose, in generale, che possano infastidire chi mi sta di fronte, tipo ad esempio denudarmi in pubblico o usare atteggiamenti aggressivi.
Riservatezza, invece, considero sia quella forma di autodifesa che impedisce di esternare le proprie faccende per paura che in qualche modo possano diventare strumento altrui o comunque rappresentare pericolo di "mostrare il fianco".
Si tratta quindi di due cose differenti: il pudore è segno di forza, rappresentato dal rispetto per gli altri, mentre la riservatezza rappresenta a suo modo una forma di debolezza che impone di mantenersi lontani dalle influenze esterne.
Di fronte ad una malattia quindi si possono avere indifferentemente e spesso insieme entrambi questi atteggiamenti: ad esempio di fronte ai famigliari ed agli  amici ci può essere il desiderio di non far soffrire, di fronte ad altri il desiderio di non essere giudicato o compatito.


----------



## La Lupa (9 Ottobre 2008)

ooo... bravo Alce!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai che non riuscivo a mettere a fuoco la questione per quaqnto riguarda me (in sti giorni sono lenta... non so... faccio fatica...:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e poi... ecco! Ho capito!

Io proprio come hai detto tu!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Eccetto che per il denudarmi in pubblico.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Ottobre 2008)

ha fatto bene a non dirlo in giro. una persona malata in genere si aspetta comprensione e assistenza e in genere riceve solo indifferenza e derisione.

un mio amico fu lasciato dalla donna quando stava facendo le ricerche per vedere se aveva qualcosa di brutto (che grazie a Dio non aveva).
la donna (dopo 3 anni di rapporto) lo lasciò dicendogli che non gliene fregava un beneamato se crepava.

questo ha cambiato non poco il mio amico, che da allora tratta le donne come si meritano di essere trattate.





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho saputo questo pomeriggio, chiacchierando con una collega, che è da tempo ammalata e bisognosa di un trapianto...mi sono stupita, siamo in buoni rapporti, più che buoni, anzi, e non sapevo nulla.
> Quando le ho chiesto perchè non aveva detto nulla e le ho detto che avrei avuto piacere a farle compagnia quando andava dai medici, mi ha risposto : "per pudore, avevo vergogna a dire di non star bene".
> Possibile?
> cos'è per voi il pudore?


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> questo ha cambiato non poco il mio amico, che da allora tratta le donne come si meritano di essere trattate.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ooo... bravo Alce!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto!
Ho usato l'esempio perchè universalmente comprensibile, ma anch' io in quel senso di pudore ne ho pochino pochino.
Comunque la prima espressione che mi è venuta in mente leggendo è: porcella!


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


Quoto. Il mio, di pc, si è rotto da solo.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Ottobre 2008)

sìsiìsìsì....

senti questa..

"Se trovi un cane per strada che ha freddo ed ha fame e gli dai una casa, del cibo ed una coperta, quello non ti morderà. Questa è la naturale distinzione tra un cane e una donna".


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sìsiìsìsì....
> 
> senti questa..
> 
> "Se trovi un cane per strada che ha freddo ed ha fame e gli dai una casa, del cibo ed una coperta, quello non ti morderà. Questa è la naturale distinzione tra un cane e una donna".


Trovi tutte donne che hanno freddo e fame?


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> "Se trovi un cane per strada che ha freddo ed ha fame e gli dai una casa, del cibo ed una coperta, quello non ti morderà. Questa è la naturale distinzione tra un cane e una donna".


però  le donne sporcano meno


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sìsiìsìsì....
> 
> senti questa..
> 
> "Se trovi un cane per strada che ha freddo ed ha fame e gli dai una casa, del cibo ed una coperta, quello non ti morderà. Questa è la naturale distinzione tra un cane e una donna".


uffffffff

che du cojons...


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sìsiìsìsì....
> 
> senti questa..
> 
> "Se trovi un cane per strada che ha freddo ed ha fame e gli dai una casa, del cibo ed una coperta, quello non ti morderà. Questa è la naturale distinzione tra un cane e una donna".


Mmmm, niente male, ma so che sai fare di meglio. Riprova!


----------



## La Lupa (9 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Ho usato l'esempio perchè universalmente comprensibile, ma anch' io in quel senso di pudore ne ho pochino pochino.
> Comunque la prima espressione che mi è venuta in mente leggendo è: porcella!


Alce... ma sei orbo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono una Lupa, non una porcella.

Mi confondi con Airforever


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2008)

*parafrasi*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sìsiìsìsì....
> 
> senti questa..
> 
> "Se trovi un cane per strada che ha freddo ed ha fame e gli dai una casa, del cibo ed una coperta, quello non ti morderà. Questa è la naturale distinzione tra un cane e una donna".


Tu al cane che ha fame se invece del cibo, gli offri i tuoi attributi, vediamo cosa morde?..... Una donna al massimo non li prende in considerazione!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu al cane che ha fame se invece del cibo, gli offri i tuoi attributi, vediamo cosa morde?..... Una donna *al massimo *non li prende in considerazione!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma proprio *al massimo* e non se le stai sul chiulo!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Alce... ma sei orbo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potresti essere anche una lupa porcella che fa la gatta morta con un alce un po' galletto. Bestiale!


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2008)

insonne è uno splendido esempio di mancanza totale di pudore.
perfetto


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> insonne è uno splendido esempio di mancanza totale di pudore.
> perfetto


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> insonne è uno splendido esempio di mancanza totale di pudore.
> perfetto


a me sembra che si chiami faccia di  c u l o , non pudore..


----------



## La Lupa (9 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Potresti essere anche una lupa porcella che fa la gatta morta con un alce un po' galletto. Bestiale!










Sapete mica se Lettrice c'ha la menta per farmi un Mojito?


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sapete mica se Lettrice c'ha la menta per farmi un Mojito?


intanto tieni un tiro di tromba...


----------



## La Lupa (9 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> intanto tieni un tiro di tromba...


Faccio un pedaggio e passo brigola, grazie, ma m'abbassa la pressione...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sìsiìsìsì....
> 
> senti questa..
> 
> "Se trovi un cane per strada che ha freddo ed ha fame e gli dai una casa, del cibo ed una coperta, quello non ti morderà. Questa è la naturale distinzione tra un cane e una donna".


per me cio' che ti fotte e' l'ossessiva convinzione di considerarti loro benefattore, salvatore, etcetc... e scleri perche' le merdacce non hanno un briciolo di riconoscenza per il loro Badrone, Buana Bianco...

rassegnati non ti faranno mai santo...magari cornuto si', ma santo no...


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sapete mica se Lettrice c'ha la menta per farmi un Mojito?


Invoco il diritto alla cazzata. Si concede a tutti ed a me no? Uffa!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Invoco il diritto alla cazzata. Si concede a tutti ed a me no? Uffa!


dipende...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Invoco il diritto alla cazzata. Si concede a tutti ed a me no? Uffa!


diritto concesso...c'ha ragione porello, se ne leggono così tante ultimamente...


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Invoco il diritto alla cazzata. Si concede a tutti ed a me no? Uffa!


ciccio...hai pagato i 45 euro??


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> intanto tieni un tiro di tromba...


 Passa.... 
Ma è roba buona o è il soito pacco?


----------



## La Lupa (9 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Invoco il diritto alla cazzata. Si concede a tutti ed a me no? Uffa!


Ma certo... bello il nostro cervide...


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma certo... bello il nostro cervide...


Ho notato solo adesso che qualcuno mi ha cambiato la descrizione sotto il nick. Immagino di dovere ciò al fulgido sorriso del mio avatar  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Comunque Brugola tira a fregare: tu concedi gratuitamente e lei batte cassa?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho notato solo adesso che qualcuno mi ha cambiato la descrizione sotto il nick. Immagino di dovere ciò al fulgido sorriso del mio avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ciccio, credo che dipenda dal fatto che troppo post hai scritto e quindi di grado sei passato!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ciccio, credo che dipenda dal fatto che troppo post hai scritto e quindi di grado sei passato!!!


Cacchio, ma voi donne proprio senso dell'umorismo zero?
Dovete proprio rispondere a tutto puntualizzando ogni cosa?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, ma voi donne proprio senso dell'umorismo zero?
> Dovete proprio rispondere a tutto puntualizzando ogni cosa?


 oh, yes!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> oh, yes!!!


 Ok, ora devo staccare e andare a litigare con un avvocato, quindi vi faccio un regalino.
Ridete, almeno voi donne, queste le capite di sicuro, me l'ha mandata una vostra collega:

>Uomo e Donna...

>>
>> In cosa si somigliano un uomo e un computer ?
>> ..sembra che pensino e che facciano tutto, ma se non li programmi, 
>> non
>fanno niente.
>>
>> Perche tutte le donne guidano male ?
>> ...perche tutti gli istruttori di guida sono uomini !
>>
>> Perche' ci sono piu' donne che uomini ?
>> ...perche' la natura è saggia
>>
>> Qual'e' la differenza tra dissoluzione e soluzione ?
>> ...dissoluzione: mettere un uomo nella vasca con l'acido ...soluzione 
>> : metterceli tutti
>>
>> Perche' gli uomini preferiscono le vergini ?
>> ... perche' non sopportano le critiche !
>>
>> Perche' occorrono migliaia di spermatozoi per fecondare un ovulo? 
>> ...perche' gli spermatozoi sono maschi e si rifiutano di chiedere la 
>> strada!
>>
>> Dio chiama Adamo e gli dice:'ho due notizie per te, una buona e
>un'altra cattiva!'
>> Adamo chiede prima la buona, e Dio gli risponde:'Ti faro due regali,
>un cervello e un pene!'
>> 'Fantastico' risponde Adamo, e la cattiva?
>> Dio risponde:'Non hai sufficiente sangue per farli funzionare 
>> entrambi
>allo stesso tempo !
>>
>> Perche' solo un 10% degli uomini arriva in paradiso?
>> Perche' altrimenti sarebbe un inferno.
>>
>> Perche' l'uomo scuote la testa per pensare?
>> Perche' i due neuroni che ha facciano contatto.
>>
>> Come far impazzire un uomo in camera da letto?
>> Nascondendo il telecomando.
>>
>> Cosa devi fare quando vedi che il tuo ex-marito sta rotolando di 
>> dolore
>sul pavimento?
>> Sparagli un'altra volta!
>>
>> Come definiresti un uomo ammanettato?
>> Affidabile.
>>
>> Cosa significa quando l'uomo nel tuo letto ansima e dice il tuo nome? 
>> Non hai tenuto abbastanza premuto il cuscino sulla sua faccia
>>
>> Qual e la differenza tra gli uomini e le donne?
>> Una donna vuole che un solo uomo soddisfi tutte le sue esigenze. Un 
>> uomo vuole che tutte le donne soddisfino l'unica esigenza che ha.
>>
>> Come puoi evitare che tuo marito legga le e-mail?
>> Rinomina la cartella di posta 'manuale d'istruzioni'
>>
>> Manda questo messaggio a 5 donne intelligenti e divertenti che 
>> conosci e
>le renderai felici!
>>
>> Manda questo messaggio a 5 uomini intelligenti con abbastanza senso
>dell'umorismo da trovarlo divertente!
>>
>>
>> OK, almeno 5 donne intelligenti puoi riuscire a trovarle...

Un bacio ed una pacca sul culo a tutte.
A domani (se sopravvivo)


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho saputo questo pomeriggio, chiacchierando con una collega, che è da tempo ammalata e bisognosa di un trapianto...mi sono stupita, siamo in buoni rapporti, più che buoni, anzi, e non sapevo nulla.
> Quando le ho chiesto perchè non aveva detto nulla e le ho detto che avrei avuto piacere a farle compagnia quando andava dai medici, mi ha risposto : "per pudore, avevo vergogna a dire di non star bene".
> Possibile?
> cos'è per voi il pudore?


Più che pudore, per me, nel caso specifico è una difesa..poi se vogliamo a volte le due cose possono coincidere.

Il non mostrarsi/non dire di essere ammalati è anche un modo per evitare possibili delusioni perchè il mostrarlo è quasi un'implicita richiesta di aiuto...e in un momento di estrema debolezza e smarrimento quale può provocare una grave malattia, dover subire anche l'impatto di qualcuno su cui si vorrebbe contare e che magari possa non rivelarsi all'altezza della situazione, può esser ritenuto insopportabile...e quindi si evita di metterlo alla prova.


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Più che pudore, per me, nel caso specifico è una difesa..poi se vogliamo a volte le due cose possono coincidere.
> 
> Il non mostrarsi/non dire di essere ammalati è anche un modo per evitare possibili delusioni perchè il mostrarlo è quasi un'implicita richiesta di aiuto...e in un momento di estrema debolezza e smarrimento quale può provocare una grave malattia, dover subire anche l'impatto di qualcuno su cui si vorrebbe contare e che magari possa non rivelarsi all'altezza della situazione, può esser ritenuto insopportabile...e quindi si evita di metterlo alla prova.


Sai qual'é il massimo in queste situazioni,  le ignobili sceneggiate che spesso si vedono negli ospedali, in cui molti malati terminali sanno esattamente quello che hanno, perché la malattia non porta con sé la demenza o l'incapacità di connettere e si vede il povero malato di turno fingere e reggere il gioco dei parenti che mentono e confermano che possa guarire per non affrontare il discorso di una malattia terminale ed il relativo confronto con l'interessato.
Se qualche volta é proprio il paziente che non é in grado di interagire, il resto delle situazioni la dicono lunga sulla incapacità di gestire la verità e sulla scarsa voglia dei parenti di dare un suipporto sereno e sincero.  La nostra cultura ha un tale rifiuto della fine della vita che finge sia un non problema, quindi non lo affronta con la dovuta obiettività e serenità, e spesso impedisce a chi ci sta arrivando di essere consapevole senza finzioni.
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Un rapporto in qualche modo conflittuale con gli altri è sempre specchio di altrettanto conflitto con sé stessi, in quanto se si disponesse di adeguato equilibrio interiore, non ci sarebbe spazio per la paura, la quale è sempre l'elemento scatenante di ogni lotta.
 Il caso della malattia terminale, impone, in maniera particolarmente cruda e spesso purtroppo prolungata nel tempo, di guardare in faccia una realtà che è forse davvero l'unica certezza di cui possiamo disporre: il fatto che prima o poi ce ne andiamo tutti.
Con l'augurio, certo, che il caso di Emma non sia assolutamente di questo genere, possiamo però capire che la sua amica potrebbe aver deciso, istintivamente o coscientemente di "difendersi" da quelle attenzioni che, arrivando dall'esterno, potrebbero a volte non essere adeguate allo stato d'animo del momento, creando quindi, anziché sollievo, fastidio e disagio. Succesivamente, una volta "stabilizzata" la propria situazione interiore, potrebbe essersi sentita in grado di fare partecipe Emma, e magari altri, decidendo così di affrontare il proprio problema non più unicamente come qualcosa di esclusivamente personale, ma che in diversi modi verrebbe comunque a coinvolgere il mondo esterno.
Il padre di famiglia che scopre di avere una malattia grave, sicuramente verrà mosso dal desiderio di tutelare la propria famiglia dalle sue conseguenze, ma non è detto che questo possa consistere nel tenere tutti all'oscuro, in quanto le malattie debilitano spesso tanto fisicamente quanto mentalmente, e ci si potrebbe trovare davanti al caso di un rapporto famigliare rovinato proprio da attriti nati in seguito alla progressiva perdita di autocontrollo da parte del malato che per giunta, oltre a soffrire, deve pure spendere energie per nascondersi.
Volendo guardare è una forma di "tradimento", perchè si tratta di una bugia su cose che riguardano in particolare uno, ma che poi coinvolgono tutti.
Scusate la logorrea, stamattina mi sono svegliato così.

Volevo anche scusarmi con Emma perchè ieri, da buon ******* quale sono, ho fatto come mio solito derivare il thread verso amenità e cazzate. Visto l'argomento mi sono reso conto, purtroppo solo dopo aver spento il pc, che non era il caso. Non ho avuto abbastanza pudore.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Volevo anche scusarmi con Emma *perchè ieri, da buon ******* quale sono, ho fatto come mio solito derivare il thread verso amenità e cazzate. Visto l'argomento mi sono reso conto, purtroppo solo dopo aver spento il pc, che non era il caso. Non ho avuto abbastanza pudore.


stamattina ti sei svegliato scemo oltre che logorroico....ma ti pare che ti devi scusare?


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> stamattina ti sei svegliato scemo oltre che logorroico....ma ti pare che ti devi scusare?


 Ciao guerriera!
Beh, mi sono sentito con questo di scusarmi un po' anche per tutte le altre volte che ho mandato a ramengo un thread. Il cazzeggio selvaggio proprio non riesco a controllarlo, certe volte.
Stamattina sto facendo virtualmente le fusa. Mi sa che sto rincoglionendo più del solito.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ciao guerriera!
> Beh, mi sono sentito con questo di scusarmi un po' anche per tutte le altre volte che ho mandato a ramengo un thread. Il cazzeggio selvaggio proprio non riesco a controllarlo, certe volte.
> Stamattina *sto facendo virtualmente le fusa*. Mi sa che sto rincoglionendo più del solito.


 
a chi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























ma che guerriera...in questi giorni la mia reputazione sul forum è andata a puttane....mi hanno dato della tenera....


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *a chi*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho letto, ho letto, e non mi sono sentito in grado di contraddire, mi dispiace per te.
Ma come tutti i teneri, non farli incazzare.........!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 O sbaglio?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho letto, ho letto, e non mi sono sentito in grado di contraddire, mi dispiace per te.
> Ma come tutti i teneri, non farli incazzare.........!!!
> 
> 
> ...


bell'amico che sei....ti chiedo di aiutarmi a difendere la mia reputazione e tu ....ti allei col nemico.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















quanto all'avvocato di quella peripatetica di tua sorella.....6mila eurini.....tutte medicine....anzi no....tutti ad un avvocato lei stessa li deve dare


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> bell'amico che sei....ti chiedo di aiutarmi a difendere la mia reputazione e tu ....ti allei col nemico....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cacchio, quando si dice spirito di corpo, eh?
Rivoglio il Sant'Uffizio!!!!! Tutti al rogo bisogna mandarli!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (10 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ..mi hanno dato della tenera....


 
suvvia, una parolina buona non si nega a nessuno


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> suvvia, una parolina buona non si nega a nessuno


Beh, Bru, sai, sul lavoro, con gli stivaloni al ginocchio tacco 25, il giubbotto con le borchie, mitra e frustino....... Se in tribunale comincia a girare la voce che è una tenerona....... chi le crede più!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, quando si dice spirito di corpo, eh?
> Rivoglio il Sant'Uffizio!!!!! Tutti al rogo bisogna mandarli!!!!!!!!!


 ma ti sarai svegliato pure s t r o n z o? ma che perfidia di uomo che sei


----------



## Old mirtilla (10 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho saputo questo pomeriggio, chiacchierando con una collega, che è da tempo ammalata e bisognosa di un trapianto...mi sono stupita, siamo in buoni rapporti, più che buoni, anzi, e non sapevo nulla.
> Quando le ho chiesto perchè non aveva detto nulla e le ho detto che avrei avuto piacere a farle compagnia quando andava dai medici, mi ha risposto : "per pudore, avevo vergogna a dire di non star bene".
> Possibile?
> cos'è per voi il pudore?


 
Il pudore è non aver vergogna. Ed è direttamente proporzionale alla consapevolezza secondo me.

Quando sei consapevole dei tuoi limiti hai pudore.
La salute della tua collega in questo caso è un limite.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> suvvia, una parolina buona non si nega a nessuno


 sei una vera amica tu...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Beh, Bru, sai, sul lavoro, con gli stivaloni al ginocchio tacco 25, il giubbotto con le borchie, mitra e frustino....... Se in tribunale comincia a girare la voce che è una tenerona....... chi le crede più!


 dove ci siamo incrociati?


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Il pudore è non aver vergogna. Ed è direttamente proporzionale alla consapevolezza secondo me.
> 
> *Quando sei consapevole dei tuoi limiti hai pudore.*
> La salute della tua collega in questo caso è un limite.


Un suo limite o un limite per gli altri?


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dove ci siamo incrociati?


Ma come, non ti ricordi? Mi ti sei avvicinata ed hai esclamato "ma che bei braccialletti!". Ed io: "visto? mi piacciono così tanto che me li sono fatti legare insieme, sai per non perderli..........."


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma ti sarai svegliato pure s t r o n z o? ma che perfidia di uomo che sei


Sarà perchè un "principe del Foro" il mio "foro" me lo ha appena sfondato? Pure con la sabbia?!


----------



## Old mirtilla (10 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un suo limite o un limite per gli altri?


 
un suo limite, nel senso di proprio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> un suo limite, nel senso di proprio.


Quindi il pudore sarebbe una forma di autodifesa. Non è meglio allora chiamarla riservatezza?
Resto dell'idea che il pudore sia qualcosa di rivolto agli  altri, non a sé stessi


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quindi il pudore sarebbe una forma di autodifesa. Non è meglio allora chiamarla riservatezza?
> *Resto dell'idea che il pudore sia qualcosa di rivolto agli altri, non a sé stessi*


Legato alla nostra immagine sociale.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Legato alla nostra immagine sociale.


No, quanto meno non per me. Considero il pudore una forma di rispetto, non legato a sé stessi, unicamente rivolto a chi mi sta di fronte.
Ad esempio, nella nostra scuola di taichi non mi faccio problemi a spogliarmi davanti ad allievi ed allieve che so non esserne turbati, ma se arriva gente nuova, ne sondo prima l'eventuale sensibilità a certe confidenze. Ciò non è per salvare la mia immagine, ma per evitare che qualcuno si trovi in imbarazzo.


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, quanto meno non per me. Considero il pudore una forma di rispetto, non legato a sé stessi, unicamente rivolto a chi mi sta di fronte.
> Ad esempio, nella nostra scuola di taichi non mi faccio problemi a spogliarmi davanti ad allievi ed allieve che so non esserne turbati, ma se arriva gente nuova, ne sondo prima l'eventuale sensibilità a certe confidenze. Ciò non è per salvare la mia immagine, ma per evitare che qualcuno si trovi in imbarazzo.


Su questo sono d'accordo anch'io, ma è discrezione più che pudore. Io parlavo della sofferenza, fisica o mentale che sia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo anch'io, ma è discrezione più che pudore. Io parlavo della sofferenza, fisica o mentale che sia.


Discrezione e pudore li potrei intendere sinonimi, e questo vale anche per il proprio dolore, in quanto esso può in qualche modo ferire chi ne viene a conoscenza. Prova a ridare un'occhiata al mio primo post in merito.


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2008)

*definizione accettabile...*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Discrezione e pudore li potrei intendere sinonimi, e questo vale anche per il proprio dolore, in quanto esso può in qualche modo ferire chi ne viene a conoscenza. Prova a ridare un'occhiata al mio primo post in merito.


 
E la discrezione ed il pudore rientrano nel proprio sentire e quindi anche nel libero arbitrio di condividere.  
Non ci sono regole o doveri... una persona dice quel che desidera dire, quel che ritiene giusto dire proprio perché é individuale la capacità di sentire nel rapportarsi con gli altri, e in soldoni, specie in caso di malattia o sofferenza, il proprio giudizio su quello che si può condividere circa la sfera emozionale personale, é sovrano.
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E la discrezione ed il pudore rientrano nel proprio sentire e quindi anche nel libero arbitrio di condividere.
> Non ci sono regole o doveri... una persona dice quel che desidera dire, quel che ritiene giusto dire proprio perché é individuale la capacità di sentire nel rapportarsi con gli altri, e in soldoni, specie in caso di malattia o sofferenza, il proprio giudizio su quello che si può condividere circa la sfera emozionale personale, é sovrano.
> Bruja


Difatti, finora ci siamo sforzati di trovare una definizione, ma è giusto pure metterne in risalto il valore esclusivamente soggettivo. Le consuetudini, poi, possono portare a forme di pudore che, pur non condivise, vengono applicate come regola. Il rispetto di una regola altrui può essere rispetto in sé, quindi pudore, oppure desiderio di non essere soggetto a giudizio, quindi riservatezza, ma la decisione ultima è legata al soggetto.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Ottobre 2008)

non ho capito una fava come sempre.
alla sorella di chi e chi ha dovuto cacciare 6000 eurini??


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho capito una fava come sempre.
> alla sorella di chi e chi ha dovuto cacciare 6000 eurini??


Io ho dovuto pagare quella schifosa di mia sorella a causa di un consiglio disastrosamente sbagliato datomi dal mio avvocato. 
E' lei (il mio avvocato) il "principe" che mi ha sfondato il "foro".


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho dovuto pagare quella schifosa di mia sorella a causa di* un consiglio disastrosamente sbagliato datomi dal mio avvocato. *
> E' lei (il mio avvocato) il "principe" che mi ha sfondato il "foro".


specifichi che il tuo avvocato non sono io?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (10 Ottobre 2008)

in genere un avvocato consiglia al cliente di lasciar perdere e pagare quANDO NON HA IL TEMPO DI STUDIARSI LA CAUSA.



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho dovuto pagare quella schifosa di mia sorella a causa di un consiglio disastrosamente sbagliato datomi dal mio avvocato.
> E' lei (il mio avvocato) il "principe" che mi ha sfondato il "foro".


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> in genere un avvocato consiglia al cliente di lasciar perdere e pagare quANDO NON HA IL TEMPO DI STUDIARSI LA CAUSA.


 tu fai così?


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> specifichi che il tuo avvocato non sono io?


Certo che non sei tu! A parte la notevole distanza geografica, l'esito sarebbe stato ben diverso......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo che non sei tu! A parte la notevole distanza geografica, l'esito sarebbe stato ben diverso......


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> in genere un avvocato consiglia al cliente di lasciar perdere e pagare quANDO NON HA IL TEMPO DI STUDIARSI LA CAUSA.


Il bello è che la causa mi è stata fatta perchè ho seguito proprio il consiglio dell'avvocato!!!

Io: allora, avvocato, posso fare così e cosà?
lei: Certo, al limite sua sorella le farà una possessoria.

E che ne sapevo io di cosa significasse!!!! Ho scoperto *dopo* che è il sistema migliore per perdere una causa prima ancora che ti venga fatta!!!!!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (10 Ottobre 2008)

no. io dico di andare altrove da subito. il punto però è che si affezionano così tanto a me (sarà il mio epididimo) che non tornano a riprendersi il fascicolo (in genere sono tutte donne sulla 38ina).



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu fai così?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> no. io dico di andare altrove da subito. il punto però è che si affezionano così tanto a me (sarà il mio epididimo) che non tornano a riprendersi il fascicolo (in genere sono tutte donne sulla 38ina).


pensavo si affezionassero al dotto deferente....mah, de gustibus


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

Pudore, questo sconosciuto!


Ma veramente credete che esiste ancora il "Pudore"? ... salvo in rari casi che non fanno la regola.


Se guardate/diamo la TV o sfogliate/mo qualche giornale, settimanale lo trovate il "Pudore"? Io NO!


Oggi la gente/popolo pur di apparire e' pronta a fare di tutto, non ha piu'  limiti/barriere, venderebbe anche l'anima per quegli attimi di attenzione/notorieta' ... provo solo orrore!


Quindi per me il pudore e' in estinzione ... salvo come ho gia detto quei RARI casi.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pudore, questo sconosciuto!
> 
> 
> Ma veramente credete che esiste ancora il "Pudore"? ... salvo in rari casi che non fanno la regola.
> ...


Forse proprio per quello il pudore di chi non mette "in mostra" la propria malattia o altre cose sue merita ancora più rispetto..


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse proprio per quello il pudore di chi non mette "in mostra" la propria malattia o altre cose sue merita ancora più rispetto..


... per chi lo capisce  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ho visto/conosciute persone cadute in disgrazia senza far trapelare nulla, lo si capiva perche' certe cose saltanano agli occhi da se' ... li ho potuto notare e capire quanto pudore, e quanta dignita' avevano, da vendere ... ma sono casi rari.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pudore, questo sconosciuto!
> 
> 
> Ma veramente credete che esiste ancora il "Pudore"? ... salvo in rari casi che non fanno la regola.
> ...


Il pudore nasce dall'atteggiamento altrui da cui ci sentiamo violati.
Tornando all'esempio di Alce, lui non si sente infastidito dallo sguardo di altri e si preoccupa che non siano infastiditi gli altri (però credo che dipenda anche da come gli altri lo guardano ...se vedesse un robusto giovanotto osservarlo con aria interessata ...non so come reagirebbe).
Ad esempio io non ho alcun problema a spogliarmi davanti a un medico...perché presuppongo la sua professionalità ...se vedessi uno sguardo diverso sentirei necessità di salvaguardare il mio pudore.
Ugualmente è così per i sentimenti ...mi sento libera di parlarne finché sento benevolenza o serenità da parte delle persone con cui parlo ...scatta il pudore (e l'aggressività per ...coprirmi) quando ne avverto la malignità.

Per quanto riguarda chi si esibisce con tanta mancanza di pudore non credo che si tratti solo di denaro, ma anche di una sorta di esibizionismo del corpo o dell'anima che crea eccitazione.


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il pudore nasce dall'atteggiamento altrui da cui ci sentiamo violati.
> Tornando all'esempio di Alce, lui non si sente infastidito dallo sguardo di altri e si preoccupa che non siano infastiditi gli altri (però credo che dipenda anche da come gli altri lo guardano ...se vedesse un robusto giovanotto osservarlo con aria interessata ...non so come reagirebbe).
> Ad esempio io non ho alcun problema a spogliarmi davanti a un medico...perché presuppongo la sua professionalità ...se vedessi uno sguardo diverso sentirei necessità di salvaguardare il mio pudore.
> Ugualmente è così per i sentimenti ...mi sento libera di parlarne finché sento benevolenza o serenità da parte delle persone con cui parlo ...scatta il pudore (e l'aggressività per ...coprirmi) quando ne avverto la malignità.
> ...


Non parlo del pudore estetico, il denudarsi ... sono cresciuta in ambiente/famiglia di artisti, in piu' ho fatto sport da giovane dove avevamo spogliatoio e docce in comune quindi per me il nudo non e' scandalo ... lo stesso vale per visite mediche, se noto malizia nello sguardo di chi mi visita, cambio medico.

Mi riferivo al pudore inteno/spirituale.


Per quelli che si esibiscono (secondo me) sarebbero pronti anche a pagare pur di apparire.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... per chi lo capisce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il modo di reagire di fronte a certe disgrazie, malattie, dolori  è sempre personale.
Non giudico chi si espone nè chi si ritrae.
Penso sempre che la scelta di un certo atteggiamento dipenda solo da quello che si pensa possa far meglio a sè stessi.
Tanto alla fine esporlo o tenerlo per sè il dolore resta di proprietà.


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il modo di reagire di fronte a certe disgrazie, malattie, dolori  è sempre personale.
> Non giudico chi si espone nè chi si ritrae.
> Penso sempre che la scelta di un certo atteggiamento dipenda solo da quello che si pensa possa far meglio a sè stessi.
> Tanto alla fine esporlo o tenerlo per sè il dolore resta di proprietà.



Chiaro ... ognuno e' norma di se stesso, nel dolore come nella gioia.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiaro ... ognuno e' norma di se stesso, nel dolore come nella gioia.


infatti. Chi condivide sempre la propria gioia è portato a condividere anche il proprio dolore.


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti. Chi condivide sempre la propria gioia è portato a condividere anche il proprio dolore.


Dipende ... io la gioia mi piace dividerla con tutti, sembra che raddoppi ... il dolore un po meno, ne sono gelosa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dipende ... io la gioia mi piace dividerla con tutti, sembra che raddoppi ... il dolore un po meno, ne sono gelosa.


 Perché senti che sono gioie che non creano atteggiamenti malevoli ...se vincessi al superenalotto forse non vorresti condividere ...con tutti...
Il dolore crea sempre una reazione istintiva di difesa che ...negli altri disturba non poco...


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché senti che sono gioie che non creano atteggiamenti malevoli ...*se vincessi al superenalotto forse non vorresti condividere ...con tutti... **Sbagli, sono e posso essere anche molto generosa, ma santa come madre Teresa NO.*
> Il dolore crea sempre una reazione istintiva di difesa che ...negli altri disturba non poco...


Non e' per difesa nel mio caso, e' proprio perche' non mi va di condividerlo con nessuno ... e' solo mio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' per difesa nel mio caso, e' proprio perche' non mi va di condividerlo con nessuno ... e' solo mio.


Non mi sono spiegata.
Nei confronti del dolore degli altri siamo sì solidali, ma spesso abbiamo l'istintiva reazione "meglio non a me"...
Non ritengo che sia una reazione malvagia, ma che derivi da un naturale spirito di sopravvivenza nei confronti propri e delle persone a noi vicine. E' la stessa reazione che ci fa controllare i nomi dei coinvolti in un incidente e tirare un sospiro di sollievo se non si tratta di persone conosciute...ed è la stessa istintività che, una volta accertato che la disgrazia non ci riguarda, ci permette per empatia (nata proprio dall'aver pensato: "..e se fosse successo a me?") di essere vicini emotivamente e di prodigarci per gli altri.
Immaginiamo, per visualizzare, le reazioni in caso di catastrofe naturale: dopo aver verificato la salute propria e dei propri cari, si passa subito a sostenere chi è stato colpito.
Ma mi sembra naturale che, in talune circostanze, quando tocca a noi, si possa non aver voglia di vedere quelle reazioni, anche se mescolate a una reale e sentita partecipazione, magari perché la solidarietà degli altri non può esserci di alcun aiuto.
Poi il tuo caso può essere differente.


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata.
> Nei confronti del dolore degli altri siamo sì solidali, ma spesso abbiamo l'istintiva reazione "meglio non a me"...
> Non ritengo che sia una reazione malvagia, ma che derivi da un naturale spirito di sopravvivenza nei confronti propri e delle persone a noi vicine. E' la stessa reazione che ci fa controllare i nomi dei coinvolti in un incidente e tirare un sospiro di sollievo se non si tratta di persone conosciute...ed è la stessa istintività che, una volta accertato che la disgrazia non ci riguarda, ci permette per empatia (nata proprio dall'aver pensato: "..e se fosse successo a me?") di essere vicini emotivamente e di prodigarci per gli altri.
> Immaginiamo, per visualizzare, le reazioni in caso di catastrofe naturale: dopo aver verificato la salute propria e dei propri cari, si passa subito a sostenere chi è stato colpito.
> ...


Si sono complicata ... come disse/rispose Dorian Gray a chi gli puntava un fucile contro nel film "The league of Exstraordinary Gentlemen" 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0311429/quotes

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen

Bellissimo film con il mio beniamino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non so se l'hai visto, lo consiglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si sono complicata ... come disse/rispose Dorian Gray a chi gli puntava un fucile contro nel film "The league of Exstraordinary Gentlemen"
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0311429/quotes
> 
> ...


L'ho visto distrattamente


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata.
> Nei confronti del dolore degli altri siamo sì solidali, ma spesso abbiamo l'istintiva reazione "meglio non a me"...
> Non ritengo che sia una reazione malvagia, ma che derivi da un naturale spirito di sopravvivenza nei confronti propri e delle persone a noi vicine. E' la stessa reazione che ci fa controllare i nomi dei coinvolti in un incidente e tirare un sospiro di sollievo se non si tratta di persone conosciute...ed è la stessa istintività che, una volta accertato che la disgrazia non ci riguarda, ci permette per empatia (nata proprio dall'aver pensato: "..e se fosse successo a me?") di essere vicini emotivamente e di prodigarci per gli altri.
> Immaginiamo, per visualizzare, le reazioni in caso di catastrofe naturale: dopo aver verificato la salute propria e dei propri cari, si passa subito a sostenere chi è stato colpito.
> ...


quoto tutto.
è naturale che sia così


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il modo di reagire di fronte a certe disgrazie, malattie, dolori è sempre personale.
> Non giudico chi si espone nè chi si ritrae.
> Penso sempre che la scelta di un certo atteggiamento dipenda solo da quello che si pensa possa far meglio a sè stessi.
> *Tanto alla fine esporlo o tenerlo per sè il dolore resta di proprietà. *


 peccato che , con le persone che si amano,
non si possa prenderne in carico un pochino.o forse sì
purtroppo le parole sono ben poca cosa di fronte a certe sofferenze , nonostante questo una cosa che non faccio mai è usarle come forma .se non mi sento toccata taccio per rispetto dell'altro e anche di me stessa


----------

